# Vitamins post ET



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Peter

I am due my first FET on a natural cycle tomorro am - I have had 2 IVF cycles. ET is tomorrow. 
Like many I am sure I have been banning coffee, alcohol, etc and am taking vitamins - zinc,pronatal multi vit with exra folic acid, selenium ace, vitamin e and fish oil. I have read conflicting reports regarding particularly Fish oil and selenium - I am assuming because of the vitamin A in them. Whilst I realize it would probably take a vast amount to have an effect rahter than the piddly amount in these do I need to stop taking them post ET.
My diet by the way is not perfect but is pretty healthy.
Thanks for your help
Tracey


----------



## Janieb (Oct 10, 2002)

Tracey

Just to pop on here, I take shed loads of vits, always have. 

The main concern with fish oils is the vit a which is high in cod liver oil, if you take fish oils high in EPA and DHA with omega 3 fatty acids, then this gives you the fish oil benefit without the vit a which is not recommended for pregnancy. I am not an expert just well read on the subject of general health. Sounds if you're taking a good bunch, vit e is supposedly good for fertility.

Jane


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tracey,

There is at present no convincing scientific evidence that any of these things help. A good balanced diet is more important including fresh veg and fruit. Tea and coffee in moderation and definitely no alcohol or smoking (including passive smoking).

Goos luck!

Peter



Tracey S said:


> Peter
> 
> I am due my first FET on a natural cycle tomorro am - I have had 2 IVF cycles. ET is tomorrow.
> Like many I am sure I have been banning coffee, alcohol, etc and am taking vitamins - zinc,pronatal multi vit with exra folic acid, selenium ace, vitamin e and fish oil. I have read conflicting reports regarding particularly Fish oil and selenium - I am assuming because of the vitamin A in them. Whilst I realize it would probably take a vast amount to have an effect rahter than the piddly amount in these do I need to stop taking them post ET.
> ...


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Peter and Jane

Just got back from FET and all went swimmingly if you pardon the pun - natural has been a breeze so now down to nature - had 9 frosties and first two they took out defrosted with no problems - they were both 2 cells but divided straight away - one to a 4 cell and another to a 3 cell.
so now we wait... thanks for the advice re the vits - will stop taking the selenium and fish oil.
Tracey


----------

